# Okay. Post in intro -Check!



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm a ISTJ person that are struggling with my emotions. :shocked:
Not a too big a surprise...
BUT I'm committed to understanding this emoting thing and I never fail in my commitments!

So here I have joined this forum that seemingly have the right angle.

My main hobbies are Tai-Chi and Computers.

I'm very fond of reading especially selfimprovement books.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings hornet and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum hornet. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Come over to the P side, we have more fun.


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Bean!

What is the admition price mcgooglian?? My soul?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Nope, there is no admission price. However once you come over you can never leave.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I see...
Isn't that how prisons works? ;-p


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe!


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks SummoningDark!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

hornet said:


> I see...
> Isn't that how prisons works? ;-p


Nope, you can leave prison unless you did something seriously wrong. Besides, being on the SP side is loads of fun while prison doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Greetings. :B


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

What are your favorite self-improvement books?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

mcgooglian:
Ah well I really don't have enough information about myers briggs to pick a side. 
I will not gamble with my soul!!
Bedides another briggs test just put me as a INTJ so how would that work???

Res:

My fav books are:
Awaken The Giant Within - Anthony Robbins.
Mastery - George Leonard
Your Erroneous Zones - Dr Wayne w. Dyer
Influence - Robert B. Cialdini
Body learning - Michael J. Gelb
Think and grow Rich - Napoleon Hill
The Principles of effortless Power - Peter Ralston
Learned Optimism - Martin E. P. Seligman
Double your Dating - David Deangelo

Wolfstar: 
Greetings!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

hornet said:


> mcgooglian:
> Ah well I really don't have enough information about myers briggs to pick a side.
> I will not gamble with my soul!!
> Bedides another briggs test just put me as a INTJ so how would that work???


You don't need to know a lot, just relax, have fun, and don't worry about organization and that kind of stuff. If you do end up being an INTJ, then I'll just have to bribe you with cookies to come over to the S side.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

welcome

kitty for you


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome pianopraze and skycloud8.

Now I'm a * ESTJ....

*So facebook test says; ISTJ.

humanmetrics says: INTJ

kisa says: ESTJ

The only consistent thing is TJ.

I belive that the unconsistencies have to do with me changing my life 180 degrees the
last 4years. Being more social etc.

My take is:
I'm a ISTJ by heart. When I'm alone I go into INTJ mode and around others I become a ESTJ.

mcgooglian:
I feel a strong urge to organize!!! :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

hornet said:


> Thanks for the welcome pianopraze and skycloud8.
> 
> Now I'm a * ESTJ....
> 
> ...


A challenge you are. Me likes.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

hornet said:


> mcgooglian:
> Ah well I really don't have enough information about myers briggs to pick a side.
> I will not gamble with my soul!!
> Bedides another briggs test just put me as a INTJ so how would that work???
> ...


Nice selection. I've been wanting to get into Seligman's _Authentic Happiness_ for the longest time. Have you read or heard of that one?



mcgooglian said:


> You don't need to know a lot, just relax, have fun, and don't worry about organization and that kind of stuff. If you do end up being an INTJ, then I'll just have to bribe you with cookies to come over to the S side.





hornet said:


> mcgooglian:
> I feel a strong urge to organize!!! :tongue:


Yeah, same here. Thanks mcgooglian. Can always count on you for that.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

hornet said:


> Thanks for the welcome pianopraze and skycloud8.
> 
> Now I'm a *ESTJ....*
> 
> ...


Don't trust facebook. If you're talking about the test that also gives you your big 5 results, I had to actually work hard to get INTP. You could always just take a bunch of them and find the average. Or even better, just read the descriptions and see which one hits you in the gut.

Oh, and welcome ^^


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree, Facebook said I was a J. The P is strong in this one.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Res:
No I hasn't heard about it, but sounds interesting.

Another book that could be on the list is: 
The Adventures of Anybody - Richard Bandler.

Not your run of the mill selfimprovement book but it will change you on levels you didn't know existed!

New test: ISTJ from personalitypathways.

The P:


 Comfortable moving into action without a plan; plan on-the-go.
 Like to multitask, have variety, mix work and play.
 Naturally tolerant of time pressure; work best close to the deadlines.
 Instinctively avoid commitments which interfere with flexibility, freedom and variety
The J:


 Plan many of the details in advance before moving into action.
 Focus on task-related action; complete meaningful segments before moving on.
 Work best and avoid stress when able to keep ahead of deadlines.
 Naturally use targets, dates and standard routines to manage life.

Me on P:
-How can you go into battle without a plan?
-Multitask? I always do one thing at a time...
-I hate beeing close to the deadline. I like beeing able to relax knowing that I handled that ages ago.
-The commitment are a bit true. I don't like to commit to deeply.

Me on J:
-I have all aspects I feel are relevant charted out in advance.
-I divide the task into modules that are to be effectivly solved.
-I solve problems long before there is any talk about a deadline.
-Everytime i observe something working for me or someone else 
I try to map the essential stategy they used and make it into a routine i can use.
My goals are clearly mapped out and dates are important markers.

I think the briggs system is a good way to analyse where a person is at.

But I feel that anyone going trough BIG changes in their life can move from one type
to another. The thing is that we humans are comfort creatures and when we have found
a functioning strategy we tend to stick with it. And it is difficult to stray to far from the original strategy.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

*Intj*

After a bit of analysis, I have fallen on INTJ.

I'm more into the future than here and now.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, Hornet!


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Eylrid.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the fact that I have my own intro-thread to write down how I'm starting to understand Myers-briggs!

After a very honest (in my opinion) answering of this test I got ISTJ again.

Career Test

According to this thread it is best to sort your result according to weighting.

The 24 types of INTP - INTP Central

My weight is:
- I 57% 
- S/N 50% (explains why i sometimes get INTJ)
- T 55%
- J 64%

So I am an JITS or JITN. :happy:
Anyone have this broken down for all types since the site only addressed INTP.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

hornet said:


> I'm a ISTJ person that are struggling with my emotions. :shocked:
> Not a too big a surprise...
> BUT I'm committed to understanding this emoting thing and I never fail in my commitments!
> 
> ...


Greeting hornet! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I hope no one here messes with you Tai-Chi master.:crazy:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Lance. 
I don't know if have done all the mistakes yet...as that is what is reqired to be master.
But I will do my best to fail more so I someday may call myself a master. roud:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Can I have a check mark for responding to your intro thread in a welcoming fashion? I like check marks.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Trope said:


> Can I have a check mark for responding to your intro thread in a welcoming fashion? I like check marks.


They do give one a sense of having actually accomplished something, don't they? "Have I breathed, blinked, and eaten today? Check, check, check. Okay, I did something. roud: " 

Welcome!


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Sure here you go! :laughing:
|X| 
|X|

Both of you...


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you! :happy:


----------

